# AMD Releases Catalyst 10.11 WHQL Driver Suite



## btarunr (Nov 17, 2010)

AMD is teasing us with its latest Catalyst driver suite. Catalyst 10.11 WHQL from AMD has come after no less than five hotfix updates to the previous version Catalyst 10.10. The new version of Catalyst is reported by many to have been added to Windows Update late yesterday (11/16), but wasn't backed by any release notes document then. The driver is now uploaded on AMD's Game website. AMD Catalyst software suite includes drivers for all current ATI/AMD Radeon GPUs, AMD integrated graphics, and other ATI multimedia products. This version of AMD Catalyst brings a small number of game-specific performance enhancements, as well as fixes a few bugs. To begin with, performance is expected to go up by 3% for Battleforge, on Radeon HD 5800 series GPUs, both single and CrossFire, with AA disabled. Up to 5% performance increase can be expected for STALKER: Call of Pripyat benchmark.


*DOWNLOAD:* AMD Catalyst 10.11 WHQL for Windows 7/Vista 64-bit, Windows 7/Vista 32-bit, Windows XP 32-bit, Windows XP 64-bit

Highlights of changes follows.



Performance Highlights of the AMD Catalyst 10.11 release include:

Battleforge 
Performance increases up to 3% on ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series single and CrossFire configurations with anti-aliasing disabled.
 

STALKER - Call of Pripyat benchmark:
Performance increases up to 5% on ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series single and CrossFire configurations.
Resolved issue highlights:

Enabling Overdrive through the Catalyst Control Center for single display systems no longer results in GPU clocks running at high levels in non-GPU intensive scenarios
Mouse cursor no longer flickers and disappears in World of Warcraft when hardware cursor is enabled when playing in Stereo 3D mode
Primary display no longer blanks out when playing World in Conflict Soviet Assault DX10 with Dual Monitor enabled in CrossFire mode
CrossFire no longer becomes disabled in Battlefield Bad Company 2 after performing a task switch
The "Contrast" value for the display is no longer set to zero after CrossFire is disabled for the first time
Alien blood is now rendered properly in Aliens vs Predator with Anti-Aliasing enabled
For more details, refer to the Release Notes.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Protagonist (Nov 17, 2010)

Finally


----------



## dir_d (Nov 17, 2010)

release notes?


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 17, 2010)

+1 ^^ release notes.


----------



## erocker (Nov 17, 2010)

dir_d said:


> release notes?





Mindweaver said:


> +1 ^^ release notes.



"As of now, AMD's Game website does not list the new driver, so we're in the dark about the changes the new driver brings."

Read the article?


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 17, 2010)

I assume these are older than the 10.10e Hotfix?  Maybe I'll just wait for 10.11a Hotfix drivers which should be released any minute now.

Edit:  I'm not dissing AMD, I rather like the fact that they're doing updates throughout the month to the drivers.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 17, 2010)

It's up on their website now along with release notes.


----------



## dir_d (Nov 17, 2010)

Looks like ill stick with 10.10e, after reading the release notes there is not much of a change. I bet there will be a hotfix for GPU usage in COD:BO unless that is purely server side.


----------



## csendesmark (Nov 17, 2010)

dir_d said:


> release notes?



Release notes

Tadaaa


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> "As of now, AMD's Game website does not list the new driver, so we're in the dark about the changes the new driver brings."
> 
> Read the article?



I read it..  I was just stating what I wanted..  hehehe Now i want 10.11a...


----------



## sapetto (Nov 17, 2010)

Morphological AA on HD5XXX Series now enabled ?


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't think so. I've modded my driver and am going to install it right now but i doubt it. Will report back...


----------



## 20mmrain (Nov 17, 2010)

These drivers wouldn't install for me. I installed them and still had the huge screen (Pre-Driver screen) 

Wait for official release.


----------



## csendesmark (Nov 17, 2010)

sapetto said:


> Morphological AA on HD5XXX Series now enabled ?



I dont think so!



20mmrain said:


> These drivers wouldn't install for me. I installed them and still had the huge screen (Pre-Driver screen)
> 
> Wait for official release.



WHQL is WHQL ^^
you can install it now, no point for waiting


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 17, 2010)

I bet by the end of the day AMD will release 10.11a hotfix or tomorrow. 10.11a should have Morphological AA, but as it's already stated that 10.11 is actually older than 10.10e with Morphological AA. The drivers were already sent to be signed WHQL. SO, I'm waiting for 10.11a...  I think what amd is doing with there drivers is great compared to days of the old.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 17, 2010)

What a pile of junk these drivers are. NFS Hot Pursuit. Worked fine with 10.10e. With 10.11 WHQL, the game simply crashes when it should start the race. Ridiculous.


----------



## dir_d (Nov 17, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> What a pile of junk these drivers are. NFS Hot Pursuit. Worked fine with 10.10e. With 10.11 WHQL, the game simply crashes when it should start the race. Ridiculous.



wait for hot fixes? read the post above yours before you jump to conclusions and get all pissed off.


----------



## REVHEAD (Nov 17, 2010)

AMD Catalyst™ Software Suite Version 10.11  


This article provides information on the latest posting of AMD’s software suite, AMD Catalyst™ 10.11.  This particular software suite updates both the AMD display driver, and the AMD Catalyst™ Control Center.This unified driver has been updated to provide enhanced level of power, performance, and reliability. Package Content

The AMD Catalyst™ software suite 10.11 contains the following:   

AMD display driver version 8.791 
HydraVision™ for Windows XP, Windows Vista and Windows 7
Southbridge/IXP Driver
AMD Catalyst™ Control Center version 8.791

Important!

Caution!


The AMD display driver and the AMD Catalyst Control Center can be downloaded independently of each other. However, for better stability and performance AMD recommends that both components be updated from the same AMD Catalyst release.
The AMD Catalyst Control Center requires that the Microsoft® .NET Framework SP1 be installed for Windows XP and Windows Vista. Without .NET SP1 installed, the AMD Catalyst Control Center will not launch properly and the user will see an error message.
Notes   

When installing the AMD Catalyst driver for Windows operating system, the user must be logged on as Administrator or have Administrator rights to complete the installation of the AMD Catalyst driver.
These release notes provide information on the AMD display driver only. For information on the ATI Multimedia Center™, HydraVision, HydraVision Basic Edition, Remote Wonder™, or the Southbridge/IXP driver, please refer to their respective release notes found at: http://support.amd.com/.
ATI Eyefinity™ technology gives gamers access to high display resolutions. As pixel count grows, the graphics horsepower required to drive the displays at a reasonable frame rate can increase dramatically. Depending on the game and system configuration, users may notice texture corruption and reduced frame rates when running games in multi-monitor Eyefinity modes.
Windows Driver Model (WDM) drivers are no longer bundled in the AMD Catalyst software suite. The WDM drivers install bundle can be downloaded independently through the AMD website
The Drag and Drop Transcoding feature is a beta level feature provided only for evaluation purposes. The Drag and Drop Transcoding feature is only supported on single and dual core CPUs, and supported on devices that support Media Transfer Protocol (MTP).
When upgrading from a non-Stream™ Edition driver suite to a Stream Edition driver suite with the ATI Stream™ SDK v2 installed, it is recommended that you uninstall the ATI Stream SDK v2 Developer component from the system prior to installing Stream Edition driver suite
When installing the ATI Stream SDK v2 after a Stream Edition driver suite has been installed on a system, you may encounter a maintenance dialog for the developer component of the SDK. This is normal and can be ignored by canceling the dialog box.

AMD Product Compatibility

The AMD Catalyst driver is compatible with the following AMD products. 
AMD Desktop Product Family Compatibility

ATI Radeon™ HD 5900 Series
 ATI Radeon™ HD 4670 Series

ATI Radeon™ HD 5800 Series
 ATI Radeon™ HD 4650 Series

ATI Radeon™ HD 5700 Series
 ATI Radeon™ HD 4600 Series

ATI Radeon™ HD 5600 Series
 ATI Radeon™ HD 4550 Series

ATI Radeon™ HD 5500 Series
 ATI Radeon™ HD 4350 Series

ATI Radeon™ HD 5400 Series
 ATI Radeon™ HD 3800 Series

ATI Radeon™ HD 4890 Series
 ATI Radeon™ HD 3600 Series

ATI Radeon™ HD 4870 X2 Series
 ATI Radeon™ HD 3400 Series

ATI Radeon™ HD 4850 X2 Series
 ATI Radeon™ HD 2900 Series

ATI Radeon™ HD 4800 Series
 ATI Radeon™ HD 2600 Series

ATI Radeon™ HD 4700 Series
 ATI Radeon™ HD 2400 Series




AMD FireStream Product Families

AMD FireStream™ 9350
 AMD FireStream™ 9250

AMD FireStream™ 9270
 AMD FireStream™ 9170



AMD Chipset Product Families

ATI Radeon™ HD 4290
 ATI Radeon™ 3200 Series

ATI Radeon™ HD 4250
 ATI Radeon™ 3100 Series

ATI Radeon™ HD 4200 Series
 ATI Radeon™ 3000 Series

ATI Radeon™ HD 3300 Series




AMD Mobility Product Family Compatibility    
Catalyst™ Mobility is a notebook reference graphics driver with limited support for system vendor specific features. When used with Windows Vista or Windows 7, users may have unwanted experiences. 

The Installation Verification Software will prevent driver download on certain notebook products. This is to protect against the installing of drivers that may disable features or functionality provided by the system manufacturer. If unwanted experiences occur using Catalyst Mobility, it is recommended to revert back to the driver provided by your system vendor for your specific platform. Please contact your system vendor for the most recent drivers for your notebook. 

AMD Mobility Product Families

ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 5800 Series
 ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 3800 Series

ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 5700 Series
 ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 3600 Series

ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 5600 Series
 ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 3400 Series

ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 5400 Series
 ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 3200 Series

ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 5100 Series
 ATI Mobility Radeon™ 3100 Series

ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 4800 Series
 ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 2700 Series

ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 4600 Series
 ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 2600 Series

ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 4500 Series
 ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 2400 Series

ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 4200 Series
 ATI PowerXpress™ enabled notebooks

using AMD chipsets

ATI Mobility Radeon™ 4100 Series




The following notebooks are not compatible with this release:

Any notebook launched after this driver release 
Switchable Graphics enabled notebooks using Intel® chipsets. 
Toshiba® notebooks (please contact the notebook OEM for driver support for these notebooks) 
Sony® VAIO® notebooks (please contact the notebook OEM for driver support for these notebooks) 
 Panasonic® notebooks (please contact the notebook OEM for driver support for these notebooks)


 Compatible Operating Systems: 
The latest version of the AMD Catalyst software suite is designed to support the following Microsoft Windows
platforms:  
Windows 7 32-bit version
Windows 7 64-bit version
Windows Vista 32-bit version
Windows Vista 64-bit version
Windows XP Professional
Windows XP Home Edition
Windows XP Media Center Edition
Windows XP Professional x64 Edition
Performance Improvements:  
The following performance improvements were observed with this release of AMD Catalyst 10.11:


·         Battleforge™ :  Performance increases up to 3% on ATI Radeon™ HD 5800 Series single and CrossFire configurations with anti-aliasing disabled. 

·         STALKER – Call of Pripyat™ benchmark:  Performance increases up to 5% on ATI Radeon™ HD 5800 Series single and CrossFire configurations

Resolved Known Issues for the Windows 7 Operating System 
This section provides information on resolved known issues in this release of the AMD Catalyst 10.11 software suite for Windows 7. These include:
Running fullscreen DirectX 9 applications/games after enabling Aero effects and rebooting no longer causes the system to randomly stop responding
Primary display no longer blanks out intermittently during "World in Conflict™: Soviet Assault" DirectX10 gameplay with CrossFire and Dual Monitor enabled
"Stone Giant" DirectX 11 demo no longer intermittently fails in fullscreen mode with CrossFire enabled under Multi-GPU configurations on some cards
Task switching out of "Battlefield: Bad Company™ 2" and then back into the game  no longer causes CrossFire to become disabled 
Enabling in-game Anti-Aliasing and utilizing Edge-Detect filters no longer causes smoother lines but blurry textures when compared to the Standard filter on some cards
Desktop line corruption is no longer observed after hotplugging the HDCP display on some cards
Enabling Overdrive through the Catalyst™ Control Center for single display systems no longer results in GPU clocks running at high levels in non-GPU intensive scenarios   
Resolved Known Issues for the Windows Vista  Operating System 

Running fullscreen DirectX 9 applications/games after enabling Aero effects and rebooting no longer causes the system to randomly stop responding
When "World of Warcraft" is launched via TriDef® 3D and hardware cursor is enabled, the mouse cursor no longer intermittently flickers and disappears
Hot swapping a HDCP display panel with a non-HDCP display no longer  causes the  display to turn blank after resuming from sleep/hibernate during Blu-ray disc playback

Known issues under the Windows 7 operating system 

The following section provides a summary of open issues that may be experienced under the Windows 7 operating system in the latest version of AMD Catalyst. These include:
Task switching to desktop and then back into "Far Cry 2" DX10 game may result in performance drop with CrossFire enabled under Multi-GPU configurations
Drag and Drop transcoded H264i content may show de-interlacing lines
Display may intermittently turn blank on launching "Enemy Territory™: Quake Wars" or during game play under Multi-GPU configurations on some cards
With CrossFire enabled, flickering may be observed in OpenGL games when refresh rate is set to 100Hz or higher on some cards
Desktop may dim after exiting "Mafia™ II" game on some cards
Under multi-adapter configuration, various rotated displays in Eyefinity set up might not be retained after reboot
Mouse cursor may intermittently be corrupt/missing in one of the displays under Eyefinity configuration while playing games/samples
Tearing corruption may be visible in specific "StarCraft II" game campaigns at low resolution settings (1024x768) on some cards
Switching from 32-bit to 16-bit colordepth during WMV media playback may cause the video to go blank on some cards
Enabling CrossFire in "Far Cry 2" DirectX 9 may result in low performance and benchmark failing to complete on some cards 
"Tom Clancy's Endwar™" may stop responding during game cut scenes on some cards
Enabling anti-aliasing in "StarCraft® II: Wings of Liberty™" may cause outline highlights to be rendered incorrectly on some cards
Green texture corruption may be observed when resolution/video settings are changed in "Metro 2033" game in DirectX 10 and 11 mode on some cards
Rebooting a system with a CRT connected to the MiniDP port may cause all resolutions except 640x480 to go missing
Windows Media® Center application may stop responding or system may intermittently fail while playing 1080p video in 2x2 & 4X1 Eyefinity mode

Known Issues under the Windows Vista Operating System 

The following section provides a summary of open issues that may be experienced under the Windows Vista
operating system in the latest version of AMD Catalyst. These include:  
Corruption might be visible in "Doom™ 3" and "Quake™ 4" with ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series
All but the primary display under Eyefinity configuation might become disabled while changing the preferred display at lowest Bezel compensated resolution
Performing bezel compensation on 3x2 Eyefinity configuration may cause the bezel group (resolutions) to go missing
Known Issues under All Windows Operating Systems 

The following section provides a summary of open issues that may be experienced under the Windows operating system in the latest version of AMD Catalyst. These include:   
Catalyst Control Center: Enable dialog reposition does not show on proper monitor when system is configured with 4 displays
Switching the preferred display in specific Eyefinity configurations may cause the displays to become disabled


----------



## avatar_raq (Nov 17, 2010)

Sub


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 17, 2010)

This is suppose to be a WHQL stuff for christ sake. Installed 10.10e and NFS works fine again. Yey...
Plus i have MLAA and other tweaks. Not gonna bother with WHQL anymore. Ever again.


----------



## bear jesus (Nov 17, 2010)

Grrrr "Mouse cursor may intermittently be corrupt/missing in one of the displays under Eyefinity configuration while playing games/samples" i only get a corrupt cursor in windows, it's starting to get a little annoying when using chat windows on my far left screen.

but apart form that minor complaint i can't see any reason for me to change drivers.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 17, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> I bet by the end of the day AMD will release 10.11a hotfix or tomorrow. 10.11a should have Morphological AA, but as it's already stated that 10.11 is actually older than 10.10e with Morphological AA. The drivers were already sent to be signed WHQL. SO, I'm waiting for 10.11a...  I think what amd is doing with there drivers is great compared to days of the old.





RejZoR said:


> What a pile of junk these drivers are. NFS Hot Pursuit. Worked fine with 10.10e. With 10.11 WHQL, the game simply crashes when it should start the race. Ridiculous.





RejZoR said:


> This is suppose to be a WHQL stuff for christ sake. Installed 10.10e and NFS works fine again. Yey...
> Plus i have MLAA and other tweaks. Not gonna bother with WHQL anymore. Ever again.



maybe it's just me, but all the 10.10 hotfixes did for me was cause yellowish lines on some games.
reverted back to 10.10 whql, problem's still there.
10.9 whql doesn't have this problem, and the 10.11 whql driver turned out good as well.
running HD4k cards, so that could be why, but whatever. whql is fine by me.


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 17, 2010)

Quoted from AMDZone article, here:AMD Releases Catalyst 10.11, 10.1e Hotfix

"Wednesday, 17 November 2010 13:45 
Written by Chris Tom"

"AMD has just released Catalyst 10.11 drivers here as well as a Catalyst 10.10e hotfix for Radeon 6800 owners."

"We’ve also recently posted the AMD Catalyst 10.10e hotfix driver here (AMD Radeon HD 6800 users should use this driver; AMD Catalyst 10.12 will add support for the AMD Radeon HD 6800 series):"


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 17, 2010)

sapetto said:


> Morphological AA on HD5XXX Series now enabled ?



on 10.10e, yes:
"AMD Catalyst 10.10e Hotfix includes the following features and enhancements:

§ The ATI Radeon HD 5000 Series now supports the new Catalyst AI user interface that was previously only available on the AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series

§ The ATI Radeon HD 5000 now supports Morphological Anti-Aliasing"

^from 95viper's article


----------



## truehighroller1 (Nov 17, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> What a pile of junk these drivers are. NFS Hot Pursuit. Worked fine with 10.10e. With 10.11 WHQL, the game simply crashes when it should start the race. Ridiculous.




I think you didn't remove all traces of the old ones then because I was on like 10.7 and upgraded to these and my NFS Hot Pursuit 2010 works just fine. Here's what I bet you have to do. You have to show hidden folders and then delete the C:\Users\Your User Name Here\AppData\Local\ATI, folder and the C:\Users\Your User Name Here\AppData\Roaming\ATI, folder and then install the new drivers. I bet that resolves your issues.

ATI's installation manager software always leaves these behind and they always cause issues for me, delete them and no more issues with new drivers.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Nov 17, 2010)

still got the overclocking clock speed bug here even though they say it is fixed


----------



## bear jesus (Nov 17, 2010)

chaotic_uk said:


> still got the overclocking clock speed bug here even though they say it is fixed



What overclocking clock speed bug?


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 17, 2010)

so is there a real benefit from this compared to 10.10 with a 5770??


----------



## fochkoph (Nov 17, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> so is there a real benefit from this compared to 10.10 with a 5770??



I still stand by the philosophy of if it ain't broke don't fix it. 10.9 was the perfect set of drivers for me. Games ran beautifully and no issues whatsoever. 10.10 was fine, games still ran great but then the driver started occasionally failing and recovering during YouTube videos which prompted me to reload the page to be viewable again. Installed 10.10e hotfix hoping for MLAA only to find out it only applied to Win7 afterwards. The hotfix also seems to exacerbate my driver crashing during YouTube playback as it happens much more often now. So I'm going to give 10.11 a try and see if all goes well, if not I'll be going back to 10.9 and staying with it for a long time or until MLAA is officially supported for Vista.


----------



## bear jesus (Nov 17, 2010)

fochkoph said:


> I still stand by the philosophy of if it ain't broke don't fix it.



I have to agree on that, with my 4870 i would go months without a driver update as everything worked perfectly and the only reason i updated is for speed increases on games i played.

I'm more likely to update right now as the 6870's are newer cards thus there will probably be more speed upgrades to come and of course crossfire profiles.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Nov 17, 2010)

has anyone tested these yet?
I know they cant be worse than the original 10.10 ...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 18, 2010)

I want a 1,200 point increase in 3DMark06... so I can finally break 30k. 
Anyone want to test these out for me?


----------



## erocker (Nov 18, 2010)

chaotic_uk said:


> still got the overclocking clock speed bug here even though they say it is fixed



Actually, I was coming into this thread to proclaim just the opposite. 2d clocks remain at 157/300 for me while overclocked now.


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 18, 2010)

Everything works fine, but i'm having scaling issues... Mafia 2 is the only one that i've notice that is doing it. The CCC scaling setting keep reseting after i close game... looking into it.


update: fix, just simply restart

Games tested: 
WoW= fps same
Starcraft 2= ~5fps increase
Mafia 2= fps same

I feel all my others will have the same results... btw any 6850 users having any major increase with these drivers? 10.9 was working flawless for me


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 18, 2010)

sapetto said:


> Morphological AA on HD5XXX Series now enabled ?



they have that in the 10.10e driver


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2010)

it should be noted that the AMD website has the rest of the 10.11 drivers too, including RAID/AHCI/SB for their motherboards, and the openCL download.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 18, 2010)

What is the Accelerated Parralell Processing d/l for?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> What is the Accelerated Parralell Processing d/l for?



openCL.


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Nov 18, 2010)

it lowers my FPS on Need for Speed Hot pursuit... the game lags itself sometimes but with this... omg... i´ll stick with the 10.10e hotfix for now. oh, and by the way the game need a PATCH a.s.a.p. badly optimized for dual and Quad core CPUS, hope ATI enhance performance for hot pursuit with 10.12


----------



## erocker (Nov 18, 2010)

SUPERREDDEVIL said:


> it lowers my FPS on Need for Speed Hot pursuit... the game lags itself sometimes but with this... omg... i´ll stick with the 10.10e hotfix for now. oh, and by the way the game need a PATCH a.s.a.p. badly optimized for dual and Quad core CPUS, hope ATI enhance performance for hot pursuit with 10.12



I'm getting a constant 60fps in NFS. I hope there's a patch so we can force AA in game. I've tried every variant of AA in CCC and everytime I start a race I crash to desktop.


----------



## wolf (Nov 18, 2010)

plz, is MLAA aupported for 5k series in 10.11, i know its in 10.10e, but I cant use that since I use a mobility card, I can only use WHQL mobility drivers.


----------



## erocker (Nov 18, 2010)

wolf said:


> plz, is MLAA aupported for 5k series in 10.11



Nope.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 18, 2010)

awe man I just got through installing the 10.10e hotfix drivers grrrr why did they even bother with them if they knew that the 10.11's were just around the corner


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> awe man I just got through installing the 10.10e hotfix drivers grrrr why did they even bother with them if they knew that the 10.11's were just around the corner



because 10.11 are older than 10.10e, but passed WHQL qualification.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 18, 2010)

ah so I'll be lookin at sticking with 10.10e then they seem to work pretty good for me even with MLAA on


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 18, 2010)

erocker said:


> Actually, I was coming into this thread to proclaim just the opposite. 2d clocks remain at 157/300 for me while overclocked now.



Same for me. These things seem to work great.


----------



## adrianx (Nov 18, 2010)

any one in BC2 see the dinamic of the smoke with 10.10.e ?


----------



## MohawkAngel (Nov 18, 2010)

So if I have an onboard video card Radeon HD4200  its useless for me to install it ?


----------



## erocker (Nov 18, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> So if I have an onboard video card Radeon HD4200  its useless for me to install it ?



AMD updates the Motherboard/Integrated drivers with every release as well. Look on AMD's website for it.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 18, 2010)

where is the 10.10e driver for vistax64?

dho they are for vista and win7 too.

Also you guys notice the ATI logos are now gone and they finally have the cat logo for CCC in systray.


----------



## TAViX (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry for asking again...So the *10.10e* drivers are newer than *10.11*, and also support BY DEFAULT MLAA for 5xxx cards???
Thanks for answering this again.


----------



## Over_Lord (Nov 18, 2010)

Well, kind of. 10.10e is more "ahead" of 10.11 you can say. And yeah, if you have 10.10e, no point installing 10.11.


Wait for 10.11 c,d or maybe e


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2010)

TAViX said:


> Sorry for asking again...So the *10.10e* drivers are newer than *10.11*, and also support BY DEFAULT MLAA for 5xxx cards???
> Thanks for answering this again.



10.10e have MLAA for 5K cards, 10.11 dont.


----------



## TAViX (Nov 18, 2010)

Do I need to remove the 10.10c drivers first or install over?? Does it matter? (I have the modded 10.10c drivers)


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2010)

TAViX said:


> Do I need to remove the 10.10c drivers first or install over?? Does it matter? (I have the modded 10.10c drivers)



you shouldnt need to.


10.10e to 10.11 doesnt work so well and requires an uninstall and reboot first (delete the 10.10e folder from C:\AMD or wherever), since its newer - but 10.10C should be older, and thus have no trouble upgrading.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Nov 18, 2010)

wolf said:


> plz, is MLAA aupported for 5k series in 10.11, i know its in 10.10e, but I cant use that since I use a mobility card, I can only use WHQL mobility drivers.



Here you go wolf. These are unlocked 10.11 for all laptops. They should work. Tell us the result


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 18, 2010)

I Installed it over the windows update version 10.11 and noticed a nice FPS boost in BC2 especially with smoke parts of the map.


----------



## TAViX (Nov 18, 2010)

So what's the deal with the new Catalyst A.I.? Difference between quality and high quality??


----------



## Initialised (Nov 18, 2010)

I couldn't get these to install with a 6850. 10.10e work.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 18, 2010)

I cannot get MLAA in Vista, is it a 7 only option?


----------



## fochkoph (Nov 18, 2010)

Steevo said:


> I cannot get MLAA in Vista, is it a 7 only option?



Yup, many people keep forgetting to mention that 10.10e MLA ONLY works with Windows 7. Us Vista users are left in the dark...for now.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Nov 19, 2010)

Installed it but does not seems to change anything. Hey I got a lot of strange and odd numbers using tools to obtain results of the IGP on Asus motherboards. Is there any tools that are made specifically for integrated graphic cards preferable Radeon HD 4200 or something similar? thx


----------



## Octopuss (Nov 19, 2010)

Initialised said:


> I couldn't get these to install with a 6850. 10.10e work.


Looks like you didn't bother reading a single bit of anything. When there is no 6x00 support you cannot install them. What surprise!


----------



## TAViX (Nov 19, 2010)

fochkoph said:


> Yup, many people keep forgetting to mention that 10.10e MLA ONLY works with Windows 7. Us Vista users are left in the dark...for now.



WHY are you still using Vista???


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 19, 2010)

fochkoph said:


> Yup, many people keep forgetting to mention that 10.10e MLA ONLY works with Windows 7. Us Vista users are left in the dark...for now.



thanks for the heads up,guess i will have to suffer on Monday when i install the 6870......No not my card for my dads computer.He took this long to use Vista .....He refuses to use Win7 .


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 19, 2010)

so just upgrade him and don't say a thing to him he'll more than likely not notice till he's been using it for a week


----------

